# Can I follow DCC wiring plan for DC?



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

I don’t have DCC yet and only have 1 DC locomotive. I’ve built my table 5’x10’. Its going to be a large loop with a yard in the middle. The plan is this is phase 1. Something me and the boy can use while I continue building and I’ll just remove the ends of the loop and expand. 

Can I follow the same practices I see everyone using with a bus, sub bus, and feeders while running DC. Probably will have to leave out the taillight bulb right? Then we get DCC it should be “plug and play”?

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

let's see the track plan


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dennis461 said:


> let's see the track plan


I guess that matters. I should have known that. I’ll get a picture tonight when I get home. It’s pretty basic. No reversing loops. Think of it as two separate yards on different sides of a rectangle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dennis461 said:


> let's see the track plan


This is what I drew up with the demo of Anyrail. The top would connect. This would be the start and as we continue to build and collect more pieces I would extended the yard to the right, loop back around. Maybe build some industry at the back.

I’m just trying to keep him interested and at the same time not waste a bunch of effort rewiring and rebuilding.

Won’t let me add the picture here for some reason. See below.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, wiring the track concepts are pretty much the same between DC and DCC - only if you want to be able to run multiple trains at once on DC, you need to subdivide everything into separate track blocks and have toggles to assign one or the other throttle to a track segment. DCC does away with that part allowing you to run engines separately on the same track. But otherwise all the rules for short circuits, reversing sections etc. are the same.

Changing a DC layout to DCC is pretty much just replacing the throttle with the DCC system and setting all the block switches to that "throttle".


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

cv_acr said:


> Yes, wiring the track concepts are pretty much the same between DC and DCC - only if you want to be able to run multiple trains at once on DC, you need to subdivide everything into separate track blocks and have toggles to assign one or the other throttle to a track segment. DCC does away with that part allowing you to run engines separately on the same track. But otherwise all the rules for short circuits, reversing sections etc. are the same.
> 
> Changing a DC layout to DCC is pretty much just replacing the throttle with the DCC system and setting all the block switches to that "throttle".


Thanks for the help. I only have 1 Locomotive right now and don’t plan on buying anymore until I have DCC, so I won’t be subdividing with switches.

I’m thinking i would insulate the yard from the loop and put them on different sub busses. Then I need to put a lead on each lateral yard section of track? That way when I expand, this end of the main line and yard wiring is already complete and I can just add on and add new leads as the distance grows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you do not plan a 2nd loco until you install DCC there is not need
for any complex wiring....a 2 wire bus with track drops every 6 feet or so will
be sufficient. There really is no need to have a 2nd block for the yard. If
you want to 'park' a loco without power, you can use a simple on'off switch in
it's power drop...or better yet, use a power routing turnout such as the
Peco Insulfrog. When it's points are set for straight the divert loses power.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

ecmdrw5 said:


> I’m thinking i would insulate the yard from the loop and put them on different sub busses. Then I need to put a lead on each lateral yard section of track? That way when I expand, this end of the main line and yard wiring is already complete and I can just add on and add new leads as the distance grows.


Separating into multiple sections isn't strictly "necessary" for DCC operation, but can be "helpful" for maintenance and troubleshooting if you ever have a problem and you can shut down sections to find it. The entire yard can go "together". Only when the layout truly gets massive with lots of trains will you need to think about multiple power supplies and boosters, but having the track already divided into power management sections make it easy to split up sections to different power supplies. You're not there yet, and may never be depending on the layout size, so don't worry about that too much right now.

Electrical feeders to each track (all fed off the same lead/bus for a "section") can help electrical reliability because rail joiners can work loose or oxidize and sometimes become poor electrical connectors.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> or better yet, use a power routing turnout such as the
> Peco Insulfrog. When it's points are set for straight the divert loses power.


These turnouts have several down sides though which I personally hate.

1 - you're relying on the points to route power to the track beyond, and if they get the slightest bit dirty the whole track is totally dead. Not reliable.

2 - with the above caveat, it works for dead-end spurs but if you have a double ended passing siding (or any situation where switch frogs face each other, including dead-end spurs in opposite directions), the track has to be protected with insulating gaps near the frogs or the whole thing shorts out as soon as one turnout's position doesn't match the others'.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

cv_acr said:


> Separating into multiple sections isn't strictly "necessary" for DCC operation, but can be "helpful" for maintenance and troubleshooting if you ever have a problem and you can shut down sections to find it. The entire yard can go "together". Only when the layout truly gets massive with lots of trains will you need to think about multiple power supplies and boosters, but having the track already divided into power management sections make it easy to split up sections to different power supplies. You're not there yet, and may never be depending on the layout size, so don't worry about that too much right now.
> 
> Electrical feeders to each track (all fed off the same lead/bus for a "section") can help electrical reliability because rail joiners can work loose or oxidize and sometimes become poor electrical connectors.



Thanks for your help. 

I have a 41’ x 24’ room all to myself so the general plan is, I create this yard in two phases. Then on the right I’ll have a L big enough to loop back around. That will give me about 10’ on the left until I make a U. I love mountain tracks so I want to climb up to a second deck above this yard that will have coal and lumber. 

I don’t know if it’ll ever get built but I want to build in usable sections and do things “correctly” as if it’s a sure thing. Plus that will give me the chance to learn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

ecmdrw5 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I have a 41’ x 24’ room all to myself so the general plan is, I create this yard in two phases. Then on the right I’ll have a L big enough to loop back around. That will give me about 10’ on the left until I make a U. I love mountain tracks so I want to climb up to a second deck above this yard that will have coal and lumber.
> 
> ...


ecmdrw5;

You are very lucky to have that much space available. The simple loops and yard are fine for now, and will let you, and your son, learn as you go along.
When you get ready to expand, I suggest you consider a shelf layout around some, or all, the walls of your generous room. You can incorporate the table you have already built as a town with a rail yard, that is part of a longer railroad. Or, if you have that second yard built, and only if you choose to, you could cut the table down the center of it's length, and have two towns ,each with its own yard, at different points along the mainline.
Just some things to consider for the future. If you build a mountain elevated line on your same table, things are going to get crowded. That doesn't mean you can't do that if you want. It's your railroad to build as you choose. 
The files below explain the shelf layout more, along with lots of information on a variety of model railroad topics.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

traction fan said:


> ecmdrw5;
> 
> You are very lucky to have that much space available. The simple loops and yard are fine for now, and will let you, and your son, learn as you go along.
> When you get ready to expand, I suggest you consider a shelf layout around some, or all, the walls of your generous room. You can incorporate the table you have already built as a town with a rail yard, that is part of a longer railroad. Or, if you have that second yard built, and only if you choose to, you could cut the table down the center of it's length, and have two towns ,each with its own yard, at different points along the mainline.
> ...


Thanks for that. After reading how to build a better layout I came up with maybe a better plan. To build the route long and narrow, I might cut the table in half to make temporary turn around sections that I can move as I add-on. Then make the yard and the main lines on a much narrower table. I have enough material to build a 3’ by 5’ table I believe. 

Thanks you got my gears turning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

